# Italia Uruguay: Domenica 30 Giugno ore 18. 3-4 posto



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

*Italia Uruguay*, finale per il *3 e 4 posto* della *Confederations Cup 2013*.

La partita inizierà alle *ore 18* italiane. E sarà trasmessa in *diretta tv* su Rai 1 e su Sky Calcio e Sky Sport

A seguire, probabili formazioni, commenti e formazioni ufficiali


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

almeno questa la giocherà el sha ?


----------



## Ale (27 Giugno 2013)

questa forse si


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Se non gioca manco questa...


----------



## S T B (28 Giugno 2013)

se giocava nella juve elsha era titolare inamovibile....


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Giugno 2013)

Sconfitta quasi sicura, l'adrenalina è finita con la Spagna...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2013)

Ma mandateci a casa Montolivo ed El Shaarawy va, che di 'ste partite inutili non ce n'è bisogno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma mandateci a casa Montolivo ed El Shaarawy va, che di 'ste partite inutili non ce n'è bisogno



meglio terzi che secondi
dentro El Shaarawy, Giovinco, Diamanti, Montolivo, Candreva, De Sciglio, Astori e Aquilani


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2013)

ma che senso ha questa partita??? ._.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma che senso ha questa partita??? ._.



money


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2013)

*Formazione ufficiale:*

_Buffon
Maggio-Astori-Chiellini-De Sciglio
De Rossi-Montolivo-Candreva
Diamanti-Gilardino-El Shaarawy​_

Il Faraone gioca 
Se non dovesse far bene, chiaramente è perché è tornato dalla discoteca alle 8 di mattina completamente strafatto, quindi è una mela marcia da cacciare all'istante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Formazione ufficiale:*
> 
> _Buffon
> Maggio-Astori-Chiellini-De Sciglio
> ...



E se dovesse giocare bene, cosa ce ne facciamo???


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E se dovesse giocare bene, cosa ce ne facciamo???



Bisogna monetizzare subito.
Scarso e mela marcia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2013)

daje Faraò


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

deve segnare,dai!

p.s. occhio ad astori


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2013)

ma è un'impressione mia, o questi geni non zommano un cavolo?!?!? non si vede nulla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Astori è inaccettabile

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bravo Astori, 12 M


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2013)

ritmi compassati


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Muslera hahahahah


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2013)

Astori goal......paperissima di Muslera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Ok il suo valore è di 18 milioni mi dicono, fenomeno!


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Diamanti ha un sinistro, comunque... Boateng ste cose se lo sogna pure col destro


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2013)

Faraone..ROTFL


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia EL Shaarawy


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Controllo fine di El Sha


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2013)

astori gol  ora cellino chiede 20 milioni vai


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2013)

imbarazzante montolivo... mamma mia


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2013)

El Sha potevi fare meglio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

El Sha


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

Dio mio che pena Montolivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Che sfiga però


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

"Con calma De Sciglio, in direzione di *Zoff*"


----------



## robs91 (30 Giugno 2013)

Come sta giocando Elsha?


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Come sta giocando Elsha?



Decentemente, è andato vicino al gol in 2 occasioni..all'inizio sbagliava anche i controlli più facili poi si è svegliato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2013)

Elsha è partito male,ma sembra che si stia svegliando.
Ottima prestazione dell'Italia,nettamente superiore specialmente a centrocampo.

P.S. Dai che si alza il costo di Astori


----------



## robs91 (30 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Decentemente, è andato vicino al gol in 2 occasioni..all'inizio sbagliava anche i controlli più facili poi si è svegliato.



Thanks
Spero in suo gol,gli servirebbe per il morale.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

astori a parte il gol è veramente imbarazzante. chiellini vicino a lui sembra maldini.


----------



## Ale (30 Giugno 2013)

quel maxi pereira ci farebbe comodissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Come sta giocando Elsha?



da 6 per ora, non di più

l'unico sotto la sufficienza è gelatino, ma è in campo?


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Che asino Astori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Ma Astori dov'era? Voleva fare doppietta?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

che dormita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Bonera è più forte, STOP


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Buffon


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2013)

straordinario Buffon


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

Gigi


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

ma cosa ci vedrà mai allegri in astori.....c'ha proprio il culto per sti cessi....

p.s. pietà, entra lo strabico.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

quando non siamo in condizione vengono fuori tutti i nostri limiti, c'è poco da fare.

Adesso ne prendiamo altri due, siamo durati un tempo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Che gol assurdo


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia Diamanti


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

tirata benino dai


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

adesso il bologna chiederà 12-13 milioni, rotfl.


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> quando non siamo in condizione vengono fuori tutti i nostri limiti, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Adesso ne prendiamo altri due, siamo durati un tempo.



MW power


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Che BOMBER, Edinson


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2013)

buffon ma ritirati inutile


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Che giocatore Cavani...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

era abbastanza centrale però.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Che bomber Gila


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

che due palle contro di noi si doveva svegliare questo


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2013)

Se una paperata così fosse stata fatta da Abbiati o il primo pezzente portiere di turno, tutta la stampa giù a insulti.

E invece l'ha fatta Buffon...


----------



## juventino (30 Giugno 2013)

Ma cosa aspetta a togliere Gilardino Brandelli?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Buffon comunque è un portiere abbastanza normale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Un fantasma El Shaarawy


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

astori 15 milioni MINIMO

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Un fantasma El Shaarawy



si è conquistato la punizione del vantaggio


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

sì aldilà di tutto non è possibile che NON RIUSCIAMO a tenere un vantaggio oh


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2013)

Marchetti quella palla la parava


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Buffon comunque è un portiere abbastanza normale.



what? Buffon è sempre il numero 1 anche se in questa Confederations ha fatto un po' schifino


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2013)

+ che rivedo quel go, + penso sia una papera clamorosa di buffon. il tiro era forte ma centralissimo. lui era tutto spostato e ha saltato 2 cm


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2013)

Spero che Sbruffon pari alla Juve fino al 2020 che ci sarà da ridere


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Spero che Sbruffon pari alla Juve fino al 2020 che ci sarà da ridere



.


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2013)

ma sentite alla tv un pazzoide che fa urla strane?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Che ammonizione esagerata


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

che cesso a pedali aquilani


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2013)

aquilani giocatore inutile....tutta colpa sua


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

Montolivo peggiore in campo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che ammonizione esagerata



doveva compensare i tre rigori non dati


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy veramente un morto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

E dai ndiamo ai rigori che noia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Gila ma vai a fa il difensore magari sei più forte di Astori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

De Sciglio ansiosissimo, grande


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

ma elsha li tira i rigori ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bravo stephan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

C'è rimasto di melma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2013)

Evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bravo gigi ne ha parati tre ehh yeeeeeeeeeeeeee, contenta per la rete di El, peccato per Mattia


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2013)

Ovviamente Buffone quando i rigori non contano una mazza fa il fenomeno. Bravo Gigi


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2013)

Daje Mattia


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (30 Giugno 2013)

Bravo comunque Mattia, ci vuole coraggio a tirare i rigori specialmente se hai 20 anni


----------



## 2515 (30 Giugno 2013)

Forlan e Cáceres hanno fatto perdere la semifinale all'Uruguay.. Ora di nuovo loro con l'aggiunta di Gargano fanno perdere la finale 3/4 posto.. Cos'hanno in comune questi tre giocatori oltre alla nazionalità? Indovinate un po'..XD


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2013)

comunque de sciglio che si prende queste responsabilita... bravo... anche se ha sbagliato... e non lo dico perche e milanista... stesse e identica cosa se fosse un giovane di un altra squadra


----------



## chicagousait (30 Giugno 2013)

Buffon che para i rigori  Ha parato più rigori in questa partita che in tutta la sua carriera


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Buffon che para i rigori  Ha parato più rigori in questa partita che in tutta la sua carriera



.


----------



## Morghot (30 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè tre rigori che paravamo pure noi probabilmente, uno peggio dell'altro, ci mancava che non li prendeva!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

BENE, MI CHIEDO PERCHè ***** eLSHA NON ABBIA MAI TIRATO UN RIGORE??? Abbiamo visto che li sa tirare!


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo risultato in vista dei mondiali, un quarto posto sarebbe stato troppo cattivo. Certo è che dobbiamo migliorare qualcosa per prendere meno gol possibili.


----------



## BB7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Insultate il portiere più forte di sempre pure quando para i rigori? siamo al delirio.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

ma è finita così o c'è una specie di premiazione ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Vabbè tre rigori che paravamo pure noi probabilmente, uno peggio dell'altro, ci mancava che non li prendeva!


Vero, bravo buffon, ma i rigori non erano un granchè, poi Forlan gliel'ha tirato addosso


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Insultate il portiere più forte di sempre pure quando para i rigori? siamo al delirio.



E' STATO....oramai è un pensionato dai.....e quello che fa rabbia è che in Italia basta il NOME per non scrostarti più dai _posti di potere_


----------



## Morghot (30 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E' STATO....oramai è un pensionato dai.....e quello che fa rabbia è che in Italia basta il NOME per non scrostarti più dai _posti di potere_


No dai è sempre uno dei migliori al mondo non scherziamo, però di certo non è famoso per essere un pararigori asd!


----------



## BB7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vero, bravo buffon, ma i rigori non erano un granchè, poi Forlan gliel'ha tirato addosso



Si ma questo ragionamento non ha senso. Se seguiamo questa logica allora il cucchiaio di Candreva era difficile da parare? Dipende sempre da dove ti butti. Ok che i rigori sono stati tirati male ma la porta è grande eh...


----------



## Serginho (30 Giugno 2013)

Anche stasera la squadra è durata 45 minuti, ma è stata brava a resistere e vincere. Per El e Gilardino pochissimi palloni giocabili, il faraone non mi è dispiaciuto, ha preso molti falli perché era veloce e difficile da controllare


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma questo ragionamento non ha senso. Se seguiamo questa logica allora il cucchiaio di Candreva era difficile da parare? Dipende sempre da dove ti butti. Ok che i rigori sono stati tirati male ma la porta è grande eh...


Guarda che io non ho criticato Buffon nè contro la spagna (rigori comunque imprevedibili e difficili da intuire) e oggi contro l'Uruguay, ho solo detto che i penalty uruguaiani sono stati obbiettivamente mediocri e quello di Forlan l'avrebbe parato chiunque, poi buffon per me ha avuto sempre i suoi meriti oggi, però per tre volte gli uruguaiani hanno tirato sempre a destra e ovvio che poi il portiere si butta lì, quando pure Caceres la tira come Cavani e Suarez.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

è molto meno scandaloso giaccherini in nazionale che astori comunque eh. non ha niente di più di un acerbi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma è finita così o c'è una specie di premiazione ?



ma credo che ci sia la premiazione, cosi hanno detto prima alla rai.


----------



## BB7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Guarda che io non ho criticato Buffon nè contro la spagna (rigori comunque imprevedibili e difficili da intuire) e oggi contro l'Uruguay, ho solo detto che i penalty uruguaiani sono stati obbiettivamente mediocri e quello di Forlan l'avrebbe parato chiunque, poi buffon per me ha avuto sempre i suoi meriti oggi, però per tre volte gli uruguaiani hanno tirato sempre a destra e ovvio che poi il portiere si butta lì, quando pure Caceres la tira come Cavani e Suarez.



Si ma secondo me il ragionamento di partenza è sbagliato. Per parare un rigore ci DEVE essere un errore del tiratore perchè neanche spiderman può coprire più di 7 metri di porta. Detto questo mi sembra doveroso dare il merito al portiere almeno quando li para anche se tirati male perchè altrimenti diventa davvero un compito ingrato, se prendono gol: "Eh ma non li sa parare" se li para: "Eh ma l'ha tirata male" in entrambi i casi il portiere rimane fregato. Io concluderei dicendo che Buffon è stato bravo a pararli e a far vincere l'Italia anche se erano tirati male (ma come ho scritto sopra ci deve essere un errore per pararli)... quando non ne ha preso nessuno contro la Spagna (IDEM CASILLAS) è stato coperto di insulti almeno stavolta diamogli il merito.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è molto meno scandaloso giaccherini in nazionale che astori comunque eh. non ha niente di più di un acerbi.



quoto. 
ma adesso che ogbonna passa alla juve, magicamente diventerà indispensabile pure in nazionale e astori non servirà più.  

cmq astori io lo lascio dov'è, piuttosto do spazio a vergara e salamon, al costo di rischiare di bruciarli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma secondo me il ragionamento di partenza è sbagliato. Per parare un rigore ci DEVE essere un errore del tiratore perchè neanche spiderman può coprire più di 7 metri di porta. Detto questo mi sembra doveroso dare il merito al portiere almeno quando li para anche se tirati male perchè altrimenti diventa davvero un compito ingrato, se prendono gol: "Eh ma non li sa parare" se li para: "Eh ma l'ha tirata male" in entrambi i casi il portiere rimane fregato. Io concluderei dicendo che Buffon è stato bravo a pararli e a far vincere l'Italia anche se erano tirati male (ma come ho scritto sopra ci deve essere un errore per pararli)... quando non ne ha preso nessuno contro la Spagna (IDEM CASILLAS) è stato coperto di insulti almeno stavolta diamogli il merito.


Infatti io i meriti a Buffon, comunque li ho dati eh. Certo però è che il rigore di Forlan è stato comunque facilissimo da parare anche per me.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

Perla di Massimo Mauro su Sky: "Non esistono portieri migliori di altri a parare rigori,assolutamente. E' sempre colpa di chi lo tira"    

Altra perla del Mauro,che si schiera contrario alla tecnologia perchè si ferma troppo il gioco  Costacurta gli fa notare che nel tennis avviene tutto nell'immediato ma a lui non frega niente! E lo pagano anche questo eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perla di Massimo Mauro su Sky: "Non esistono portieri migliori di altri a parare rigori,assolutamente. E' sempre colpa di chi lo tira"
> 
> Altra perla del Mauro,che si schiera contrario alla tecnologia perchè si ferma troppo il gioco  Costacurta gli fa notare che nel tennis avviene tutto nell'immediato ma a lui non frega niente! E lo pagano anche questo eh


Ma perché SKY lo tiene ancora sotto contratto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2013)

Italia che ha pagato,alla lunga,la scarsa condizione fisica,ma che conquista un meritatissimo terzo posto.
Pessima Confederations per Buffon (nonostante i tre rigori parati,che però possono capitare a chiunque) a mio parere,cosa che non lo discosta molto dai suoi compagni gobbi,per la maggior parte mediocri (a parte un ottimo Giaccherinho ed un buon Chiellini).Niente di che anche i milanisti,sopratutto Montolivo che ha giocato molto al di sotto del livello medio della sua stagione milanista.Sfigato Abate,mai impiegato Elsha,ottimo Desci (peccato per il rigore,ma è stato più che altro sfortunato visto che non lo ha battuto male).
Direi che questa Confederations è servita sopratutto a capire che la preparazione per l'anno prossimo dovrà essere assolutamente cambiata,tra le big eravamo nettamente quelli messi peggio fisicamente.


----------



## Ale (30 Giugno 2013)

tre rigori parati come Dida. Ma Nelson portò a casa la Champions League, questo non porta a casa una pippa.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

E' vero, sulla punizione di Cavani avrebbe potuto fare meglio.
Però, alla tenera età di 71 anni, Zoff è stato commovente parando 3 rigori.
Davvero tanti complimenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

a sto punto vendiamo El92 a 40 milioni e prendiamo Giaccherini a 2 spiccioli visto che è più forte


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

per fortuna che il Faraone non era in forma ha fatto 120 min alla grande e ha pure segnato su rigore in maniera molto lucida e fredda.....


----------



## Brontolo (1 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> per fortuna che il Faraone non era in forma *ha fatto 120 min alla grande* e ha pure segnato su rigore in maniera molto lucida e fredda.....



se quello era il suo meglio, non oso immaginare il suo peggio.
solo sul rigore concordo.


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> se quello era il suo meglio, non oso immaginare il suo peggio.
> solo sul rigore concordo.



io parlo della tenuta fisica visto che lo vogliono vendere perchè dicono che fisicamente non tiene il ritmo....
secondo me non avendo mai giocato e col caldo che c' era ha fatto una gran partita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

meglio terzi che secondi...il Brasile ce le suonava


----------

